# Have you ever tried __ at __ before?



## yuechu

Hello!

How could I say the following in Korean:
Have you tried __ at Tim Hortons (=a coffee shop) before? (for example: the donuts, muffins, etc)
Thanks!


----------



## ouuugg

Tim Hortons에서 __ 먹어봤어?


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, ouuugg!


----------



## kornglish

Have you tried A at TH? - TH에서 A 먹어봤어?

Have you ever tried A at TH? - TH에서 A(를) 먹어본 적 있어?

Have you tried A at TH before? - 전에 TH에서 A(를) 먹어본 적 있어?

Have you ever tried  A at TH before? - 전에 TH에서 A(를) 먹어본 적 있어?


----------

